# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  mixing yellow and green tongue flooring

## alcockd

Can the 900mm wide yellowtongue and the 800mm wide green tongue be mixed together in a platform floor. The dimensions of the floor are such that if I use a mixture of the two brands I can cover the floor width exactly. 
Cheers
Doug 
Further to the above info:  The green tongue is a laminex product that is 19mm thick 800mm wide and 3600mm long while the Yellow tongue is a structafloor product that is 19mm thick and 900mm wide and 3600mm long.  Hope this helps in getting a more definitive reply.

----------


## knucklehead

Won't that make it BLUE TONGUE flooring?

----------


## Dusty

> Won't that make it BLUE TONGUE flooring?

  
Cool.   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## grinner

I've never heard of green tongue, but the other colour tongue floors are thicker than yellow tongue,  http://www.gunnersens.com.au/products/particleboard.htm 
yellow tongue = 19mm
red tongue     = 22mm
blue tongue    = 25mm 
If this is the case with green tongue, the answer would be no, unless you wanted bumps in your floor. 
Grinner

----------


## knucklehead

I believe that the green tongue is called "aquatight", "aquatech" or something similar. It uses a water resistant glues. Mostly used for wet areas. If my memory is correct it is 19mm thick.  
If it is the same thickness as the yellow togue I cann't see any problems with mixing and matching.

----------


## Gaza

19mm particle board flooring comes in the follwoing tongue colours; 
yellow
green
white
organge
black 
they are all made by differnt companies and are made to the same Australain Standard,  Yellow tung is brand of carter holt. 
Go for it, Green Tung is made by Laminex in WA and comes in both 800mm & 900mm wide sheets. (i think its a better product than yellow tung).   
NB; Partcile board flooring comes in 22mm and 25mm thickness with teminte treated as well, these have differnt colors too.

----------

